# Senokot in pregnancy



## Wobbles

Well the website says its fine ...yet the usual 'but ask your GP' :dohh:

Just wondering if anyone takes it?


----------



## aurora32

I got it prescribed in one of my previous pregnancies and so i presume it was ok i also got the other laxative given duting another pregnancy lactulose it was really good too.



:hug:


----------



## Sharpy

Nope - I was told by 3 different gps not to touch senokot during pg, as it causes your anus to contract, and thats not great as *can* cause your uterus to in extreme and rare situations! Lactulose is the way to go, all it does is soften your stools (Sorry TMI) and makes it easier to pass, it doesn't taste grand, but put some in a glass of juice before you go to bed and you hardly taste it and by morning your constipation will be sorted!

I get HORRENDOUS constipation (before pregnancy and during) and lactulose is the best thing I have ever found, wish I had known about it before I got pg!

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

I got given lactulose aswell by my doc


----------



## Wobbles

I'm taking iron supplements - Spa tone liquuid form and in one way its making me feel better but on another its making me feel yak because I'm constipated :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

had this but not while pregnant. found it was a bit harsh with griping pains, go for the lactulose instead its ever so gentle on tum.


----------



## Wobbles

Is this only available on perscription and is it tabs or medicine?

x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Its as a medicine, not sure bout prescriptiion but at least youll get it free that way


----------



## pinkmac85

I bought it at Walmart here in Canada and used it once. It definiatly made me go, to the point where I was in pain because it kept trying to clear me out when there was nothing to clear out! I have heard that it can make your uterus contract which can cause some pain but both my old midwife and doctor say its safe.


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Its like a sugary syrup, only ever known it on prescription. But Docs seem happy to dish it out in big bottles. Mines written me a prescription out for it without having to go see him.

Came on handy after delivery too, what with the first few loo trips being a bit eyebrow raising esp with all the iron still..


----------



## nataliecn

I was told no by my midwife!!


----------



## sammie18

Whats Senokot? It kinda sounds familar but im not to sure...


----------



## Incubator

I was told by midwife and GP that the only thing they'd recommend was fybrogel (spelling?). The lemon one is way better tasting than the orange but it's still pretty disgusting!

x


----------



## Logiebear

I've always been told it's a big no no as Senna makes your muscles contract and can be dangerous for your baby. I use Fybogel, it's amazing stuff, a lovely orange fibre drink twice a day it works a treat. I am on Ferrous Sulphate for my iron levels and my blood pressure pills bung me up too. So I am bit of an expert now lol I can't lactulose as it pure sugar and I am diabetic. It's another BIG no no. That's how it softens your poo but putting a shed load of sugar into your body!! Fybogel works as it is a uibstance which is not digestable by the gut and so it coats your poo (tmi sorry) in this slimy gel stuff and it slips out (again tmi sorry) lol

HTH hun xxx


----------



## Wobbles

I see the MW Monday at the surgery so I'll get them to give me something I just can't be bothered going out lol


----------



## Lois

I took a half dose of Senokot once when I was not pregnant and the results were...ahem...explosive! If anyone decides to use it I would make sure you are near a toilet 12 to 24 hours later!!

Lx


----------



## Meels-Spot

Same as the ladies have mentioned above really........I have IBS and have always had severe constipation all my life, now made even worse with pregnancy and even worse with iron supplements! I ditched my pregaday iron tablets given to me by the hospital as they made me feel awful, and I bought some Spatone liquid iron supplement as it's not as strong and I am able to tolerate it. For the constipation I use lactulose and Fybogel, both avail on prescription from the doctors so you can get it for free, but also both available to buy over the pharmacy counter (in the UK). Another one you can buy off the shelf is Califig, a liquid mixture of figs and senna, it's more gentle than Senacot, my doctor said that's fine to take, but I find the lactulose/fybogel combination works best. I can take lactulose staight off the spoon, it's just really really sweet and syrupy and I have to have a few gulps of water after!

Good luck with it.


----------



## jms895

Lactulose is supposed to be best but Senokot is mild if you have the one I reckon. Better check with the MW. I am suffering at the mo too, its awful! :hugs:


----------



## happy mum

Yeah me too, i'm on Lactulose, works great and had no side effects, apart from bit extra wind in the morning!! Lol!!


----------



## Deeper Blue

What it says in the British National Formulary (GP prescribing bible):

'Laxatives in pregnancy: If dietry and lifestyle changes fail to control constipation in pregnancy, moderate doses of pooorly absorbed laxatives may be used. A bulk-forming laxative should be tried first (like fybogel). An osmotic laxative, such as lactulose, can also be used. Senna may be suitable, if a stimulant effect is necessary.'

So, Sennas not a definate 'no-no' but there are other things you should try first. Interestingly Senna is the same kind of laxative as Castor oil, which is the old (but no longer recommended) way of inducing labour, but much weaker.


----------

